# Stiff or Soft boots =\



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's really a personal preference thing. Generally though, park riding favors a softer boot while free riding favors a stiffer boot. The same is true for bindings and boards. 

I'm primarily a free rider and I prefer a stiff boot with a relatively flexy binding. That's just what I find comfortable.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> It's really a personal preference thing. Generally though, park riding favors a softer boot while free riding favors a stiffer boot. The same is true for bindings and boards.
> 
> I'm primarily a free rider and I prefer a stiff boot with a relatively flexy binding. That's just what I find comfortable.


Alright thanks I'll keep that in mind while I'm shopping.


----------

